

How Much Bandwidth Can You Buy With $15,000? - prakash
http://gigaom.com/2009/05/20/how-much-bandwidth-can-you-buy-with-15000/

======
brk
Wow, that's a whole lot of non-info.

As some of the comments sort-of point out, a major part of bandwidth pricing
is loop costs and density. $2,000/mo buys you a lot more bandwidth in a big
colo facility than it buys you at your off-net office park.

Like many other things, bandwidth gets cheaper per/MB when you commit to
higher rates and amounts. Just like real-estate, buying 100 acres of
undeveloped land is far less expensive than buying 100 individual undeveloped
1 acre parcels.

And to carry the real-estate analogy further, there is a "location" aspect.
Not all pipes are the same, there are Tier-1 carriers and Tier-Shit carriers.

So, the ultimate answer is: "It depends. A lot."

